# Adaptateur wi-fi usb



## paocokeliko (10 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour je cherche un adaptateur wi-fi usb pour mon vieux mac (pas si vieux mais tout de même)...
Quelle marque serait compatible avec celui-ci?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## meilingibookg3 (11 Juillet 2006)

tu n'as pas au moins panther c'est visiblement compromis de trouver un dongle je galère depuis vendredi je cherche une astuce pour me passer du logiciel qui ne reconnaît pas le dongle : je suis sous jaguar, que veux-tu
mais il y a aussi cometlabs qui font des adaptateurs usb compatibles avec mac mais à partir de quel système ? je l'ignore


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (13 Juillet 2006)

Je vous livre mon expérience aussi.
J'ai testé une clé wifi USB D-Link WL-G122 dans un magasin Apple à Liège mais comme j'ai MAC OS 10.2 (Jaguar ?) le vendeur m'a conseillé d'installer 10.3 (Panthère ?) sur mon iBook G3 et de retourner au magasin pour un 2e test.  Je vous tiens au courant de la suite de mes aventures. Excusez-moi mais je m'y perd un peu dans les "animaux", Jaguar, Panthère, Tiger, Léopard ...


----------



## paocokeliko (14 Juillet 2006)

En fait je n'ai pas la toute dernière version de Mac OS (ça doit être 10.3.9)...
Par contre j'ai rien compris aux jaguar, panther etc...Moi j'en suis resté à Tiger.


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2006)

paocokeliko a dit:
			
		

> En fait je n'ai pas la toute dernière version de Mac OS (ça doit être 10.3.9)...
> Par contre j'ai rien compris aux jaguar, panther etc...Moi j'en suis resté à Tiger.



Bonjour, 

Je pense que tu est sous Puma, tu peux verifier en cliquant sur la pomme et après: à propos de ce Mac
Puma: 10.1 ...
Jaguar: 10.2 ...
Panther: 10.3 ...
Tiger: 10.4 ...


----------



## paocokeliko (15 Juillet 2006)

Aaaah ok...
Non donc je suis sous panther!


----------



## sbell (16 Juillet 2006)

Salut,
j' ai également un ancien Imac DV 400 et j'ai essayé de le relier à un réseau avec un dongle usb.
Galère, ça marchait une fois sur deux.
Depuis, j' ai acheté un routeur ethernet Ovislink Airlive wl5430ap que j'utilise comme pont, et je vous assure que c'est le bonheur. Il faut absolument privilégié l' éthernet au USB car il n'a pas besoin de pilote.
bonne vacances et longue vie au Mac


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (16 Juillet 2006)

Et quel type de DONGLE, quelle marque, modèle ... ?



			
				sbell a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> j' ai également un ancien Imac DV 400 et j'ai essayé de le relier à un réseau avec un dongle usb.
> Galère, ça marchait une fois sur deux.
> Depuis, j' ai acheté un routeur ethernet Ovislink Airlive wl5430ap que j'utilise comme pont, et je vous assure que c'est le bonheur. Il faut absolument privilégié l' éthernet au USB car il n'a pas besoin de pilote.
> bonne vacances et longue vie au Mac


----------



## katelijn (16 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

C'est le Adaptateur USB WiFi 802.11G  D-Link DWL-G122  

Plus d'info ici


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> C'est le Adaptateur USB WiFi 802.11G  D-Link DWL-G122
> 
> Plus d'info ici



Enlever le point apr&#232;s zip dans l'url  sinon, c'est un peu de la pub...


----------



## katelijn (16 Juillet 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Enlever le point après zip dans l'url  sinon, c'est un peu de la pub...



C'est corrigé 
Merci guytantakul, pas pensé à ça!


----------



## mjpolo (31 Juillet 2006)

Je relance le sujet.

Depuis 5 jours je bataille avec D-link et routeur wwifi Belkin, avec iMac 600 et cube G4,
ça marche bien à 2 m mais plus à 5 à travers 1 mur en pierres alors qu'ijs affichent 100m de portée en intérieur!!!!:afraid: 

<je l'ai échangé à la f... et le nouveau à lair de fonctionner mais j'ai mis le routeur dans le couloir, donc il ne traverse plus le mur.  Ce D-link est prévu pour des maisons sans cloisons ni murs ou quoi? 

Mes machine sont sous 10.3.9.
Qu'en pensez-vous? Si on doit mettre l'adaptateur usb dans la même pièce qu le routeur quel est son intéret??  
Où peut-être il ya des machines sur lequelles ça passe pas bien, iMac g3 600 mhz en fait-il partie?


----------



## paocokeliko (7 Août 2006)

Ok donc je viens de me rendre compte que mon vieux mac a la version 10.2 (et non 10.3.9 comme mon mac portable)et je viens d'acheter l'adaptateur usb DWL-G122 et ça ne fonctionne pas.
Y-a-t-il un autre moyen de le faire fonctionner avec la version 10.2??Ou est ce que c'est complètement mort??


----------



## katelijn (7 Août 2006)

Apparemment, c'est bon, mais lis cet article  en entier.


----------



## paocokeliko (7 Août 2006)

Bah l'article est interessant mais depuis le début on me parle de l'adaptateur usb DWL-G122 (que j'ai acheté) et non du DWL-122.
Quant à télécharger les drivers directement sur le site de D-Link je l'ai déja fait mais il n'y a pas le driver pour Mac 10.2!


----------



## katelijn (7 Août 2006)

Et ben, je pense que tu est dans le même cas que moi, ça ne marche pas, je suis sous USB 1, donc pas assez de puissance pour supporter l'adaptateur! Faut un USB 2


----------



## paocokeliko (7 Août 2006)

AAArrgh pourquoi est-ce si compliqué d'avoir un mac????


----------



## katelijn (7 Août 2006)

That is the question ... 
Avec un pc tu aurais trouvé ça normal ...


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (8 Août 2006)

paocokeliko a dit:
			
		

> AAArrgh pourquoi est-ce si compliqué d'avoir un mac????



En fait j'ai aussi cette clé USB WI-FI et c'est vrai qu'il faut MAC OS 10.3 (Panther), 2 ports USB, déployer le cable et le support de la clé (livré avec), et se battre pour entrer un mot de passe (sauf si vous êtes licencié en sciences informatiques et en connexions). Mais, çà marche avec mon vieil iBook G3 et une borne AirPort express.
 Donc, une clé destinée au monde PC peut s'adapter au MAC. MAIS, sur mon G4 avec la carte AirPort, c'est nickel et pas compliqué. Mais là c'est tout du matériel Apple ...


----------



## paocokeliko (9 Août 2006)

Ouais bah la ras le bol je vais aller rendre l'adaptateur usb et je vais songer sérieusement à investir dans un pc.


----------



## CBi (9 Août 2006)

Chez moi, ça marche très bien = dongle USB sur imac G3 333.

Une recherche "dongle usb wifi" sur le forum t'apportera des tas de conseils et d'exemples.

Ceci dit, la solution la plus efficace, comme indiqué par sbell plus haut, est de se connecter par un pont Ethernet Wifi = communication plus rapide et simple à connecter.


----------



## mjpolo (9 Août 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Et ben, je pense que tu est dans le même cas que moi, ça ne marche pas, je suis sous USB 1, donc pas assez de puissance pour supporter l'adaptateur! Faut un USB 2



FAUT - ça marche chez moi et j'ai USB1 seulement. Par contre je suis sous Panther et pas essayé sous jaguar...


----------

